# On a "scale" of 1-10



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I brought this home for the wife since she had talked about having one at one time. Thought it may make a nice project at some time if she can decide what she wants to do with it. It seems to work good and other than the surface condition it seems to be in pretty good shape but then again I'm definately not an expert on these. Just thought some of you might enjoy seeing it.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

hitman2565 said:


> Well I brought this home for the wife since she had talked about having one at one time. Thought it may make a nice project at some time if she can decide what she wants to do with it. It seems to work good and other than the surface condition it seems to be in pretty good shape but then again I'm definately not an expert on these. Just thought some of you might enjoy seeing it.


Call the American pickers when you get it restored. Frank bought a 'like new' sign with that brand name on it!! Buy his sign or, if wife don't want it, sell him your scale..


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually have a couple of weights designed for that scale in my junk pile,somewhere


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Old stuff is cool - for durability and uniqueness - not like today's all rounded off and technical stuff.


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rusty said:


> I actually have a couple of weights designed for that scale in my junk pile,somewhere


Are they different sizes than the ones i have on it??


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Those old scales are actually pretty sound, where I used to work part of my duties were scale maint.. We called them "potato" scales, as long as they are on a level surface and kept clean they last almost forever.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

hitman2565 said:


> Are they different sizes than the ones i have on it??


*************************************************************
Looking at photos on the web your scale possibly had 4 weights originally. The storage rack should be full. Having 2 remaining is exceptional.


----------



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ha, sure hope you didn't bring it home for her to weigh herself on. My wife got rid of our scales and I had to go buy another.


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

markopolo50 said:


> Ha, sure hope you didn't bring it home for her to weigh herself on. My wife got rid of our scales and I had to go buy another.




HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :lmao: Especially since she's pregnant now!!!!!!!


----------



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh yea, probably have to real carefull when mentioning anything about weight I would think. Congrats on the new one on the way. More tractors to buy?


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

markopolo50 said:


> Oh yea, probably have to real carefull when mentioning anything about weight I would think. Congrats on the new one on the way. More tractors to buy?





Don't know about tractors yet but definately more "toys"!!!!! LOL. I have another Honda ATC 70 that I will be redoing for the new addition at some point. Our daughters Honda 70 is almost done.


----------

